# Boston Red Sox Win The World Series!!



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2004)

Ya done well, boys!! Ya done well - wicked smart players!!


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 27, 2004)

I must say... very impressive!  Congrats to all Red Sox fans.

My Yankees blew it!


----------



## Arthur (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats Red Sox!!!!!! I've been waiting 29 years to see this... Wicked Awesome! 

Arthur


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 28, 2004)

The end of the curse of the Bambino.


It's about time.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah- congrats.........but I was pulling for the Cardinals!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

I've never really paid a whole lot of attention to the Red Sox and I'm not from anywhere even near Boston - I just like to see the underdog win.


----------



## Arthur (Oct 28, 2004)

> Yeah- congrats.........but I was pulling for the Cardinals!!



They were a great team this year, and a classic and important baseball franchise. I was really impressed with their fans, and as a baseball fan was glad I had a chance to see such a great lineup and great defensive players.

Puhols, Walker, Rolan and Edmonds all made some amazing plays. I truly enjoyed watching them play, and while I was desperate to see the Sox win (rabid Sox fan for 29 years), I was a bit sad to not see it go 7 games.

Arthur


----------



## Mace (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats to the Sox and all of us diehard fans!!!!!
artyon: 
I've been waiting over 3 decades to see this happen, and I only wish my grandfather could have seen it as well. This is an unbelieveable feeling!!!
Sean


----------



## Xequat (Oct 28, 2004)

Woohoo!  Finally!  Take that Babe Ruth!  Congrats!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm so excited!!!!

My sister called from Boston late last night/early this morning.  Apparently all of Boston was out, walking around towards the downtown area, honking horns, whooping it up, hugging, cheering.


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 28, 2004)

It was the lunar eclipse that did it !!!


I dig the underdog too!


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 28, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ya done well, boys!! Ya done well - wicked smart players!!


That's it the prophecies are complete the world is finished...we are in the end times.....

All kidding aside, it has to be pretty amazing to be a Sox fan/player at this point in history.


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

THe sun did rise this morning right.
Darn Somedays it shouldn't.
WEll congrats red sox


----------



## XyAnKeE_LuVeR_4_LyFeX (Oct 28, 2004)

Eww I hate the Boston Red sox, I'm so mad that they won, oh well i guess the curse is broken. damn, I still love my yankees though i don't care what anyone says


----------



## Mace (Oct 28, 2004)

Yankee lover,
I don't think this will help, but all Sox fans know exactly how you feel. And all to well. Remember, there's always next year........
Sean


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 28, 2004)

It's just a dream really, I must be sleeping...it can't be! :idunno: LOL


----------



## davidg553 (Oct 28, 2004)

Arthur said:
			
		

> Congrats Red Sox!!!!!! I've been waiting 29 years to see this... Wicked Awesome!
> 
> Arthur


Shouldn't the proper term be wicked pissah? 

I just don't know what I'm going to do next year though as I'm so used to saying "this is the year!" every spring.


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't worry david it won't be long till you can start saying this will be the year again. :uhyeah:


----------

